# Frustrating lights !!



## Jede

Hi all

What a Bloody frustrating day !! We booked our N & B flair in for an MOT. We used a council depot as we have in the past ( different area to where we usually go). Everything OK until it came to the lights check. They still point to the right. The MOT tested said if we could get a light bend kit her would re-test as soon as we got back,nice bloke.

We set off to hunt for a place selling the kits, found an auto parts shop, really helpful bloke said " You can't fit kits to those type of lights and you don't need a kit. They can be adjusted on the lights from inside the bonnet" 

Great off back to MOT place, he put the light machine on and we tried to adjust the beams. All the adjusters worked but the lights could not be adjusted enough to comply with UK law!
We have had the vehicle tested three times in the UK before and it's never been a problem.

Now it looks like I'll have to source some new UK spec lights. 

If Anyone knows where I could get the lights supplied and fitted in the west country it would be much appreciated.

jede


----------



## tattytony

Not sure if these can help you, they do sell them  
Southdowns Motorhome Centre
Painter Close
Anchorage Road
Anchorage Park
Portsmouth
Hampshire
PO3 5UH



Sales Direct Line: Tel: +44(0)2392 401821 
Shop Direct Line: Tel: +44(0)2392 674822 
Accounts Direct Line: Tel: +44(0)2392 674827 
Switchboard/Service: Tel: +44(0)2392 674820 
Parts Direct Line: Tel: +44(0)2392 674830 


Fax: Tel: +44(0)2392 674821


----------



## Jede

Thanks for the info, I'll give them a call and see what they can do.


----------



## Mrplodd

Before you lash out on new lights have a VERY careful look at the back of your lamps. Some Hella projector types have the facility ONCE YOU HAVE REMOVED THE BULBS to alter them to dip the other way.

Well worth 10 minutes playing with !!!!!


----------



## Roger7webster

If you search for hymer headlamps there is a loads of info how to change the head lamps to left or right dipping. Photos of how to do it so I wont try to explain the proceedure. 
Good luck
Roger


----------



## camallison

Not sure if this helps, but I found it on the Hymer Club International website. Maybe there is more detail on exactly what you need to do.

Colin

EDIT - might just help, even though it isn't N&B.


----------



## Jede

Now I remember why I renewed my subscription!!
Many thanks to all of you for the advice, I'll definitely try some of them before lasing out on new lights.

John


----------

